# Unknown language: Kuazes



## K-Milla

hi ya! I was wondering if you know the meaning for the word "Kuazes" in your language.

I speak Spanish and I guess in all Latin America does not have a special meaning. Nevertheless, maybe in other countries this word means something.

I searched in one of the famouse websites and it gave me several links to Albanian websites and the others websites are in German or a language used in the North.

Hope you could help me. Thank you!

Some of the information I founded
*****
a boa tuscha woan am novarock feschtl. a kuazes gschichtl homa a mol einegeton - sobold ma di fotos hom deaftes de a onschaugn. es easchte feschtl woa amol ...


*****
Also kuazes Zeit kann ich auch verticker Yachte mit OSMOSE drin, aba muß ich von voan sage, datt dat gäh nua relativ kuazes Zeit. Hab ich dann gehabt, sea, ...


*****
8 euRo..uuua geiL haHa daNN waRma neW yoRkeR dorT haB icH ma eiN leiBaL eiN kuaZeS naTürLicH uNd so neTzbänDa kaufT die maN sicH so üBan aRm sTreiFn 

*****
Sipas prokurorit Cercer ishte ne krye te kuazes Shqiptare, per te arritur qellimin e tyre, dhe per te bindur Kongresin Amerikan me ane te raporteve qe ia ...

*****
Intervista j'u kushta njeres prej Ãeshtjeve me kardinale te kuazes kombetare, asaj se Ãeshtjes Ãame. Ãeshtjes Ãame, tha z Gjata, me plote bindje, ..


----------



## Jana337

In the German texts (the first three), it is a misspelling of "kurzes", which means "short". In the first two, it seems deliberate to indicate some dialectal pronunciation. The last two are probably Albanian.


----------



## Ander

Kuazes probably corresponds to Standard German kurz (=short) as Jana said.

I wouldn't call it a misspelling but the way "short=kurz" is pronounced in a German dialect which seems to be Bavarian.


----------



## Whodunit

K-Milla said:


> hi ya! I was wondering if you know the meaning for the word "Kuazes" in your language.


 
Where did you get the word from? Did you hear or read it? Why do you need to find the meaning for that single word? 

By the way according to your texts, the first three are in German dialects;  the find one like Bavarian, the second one looks like the Berlin dialect, and the third one doesn't make any sense to me, although it is German.


----------



## K-Milla

Hello everyone!!! I want to thank you all for telling me the meaning of "kuazes" and the right spealling in German.

I want to know the meaning because I am working in a project where I created this word and was very important to not to offend or make a confussion.

Now, that everythings is clear, I just have to get back to work and feel free that the word "kuazes" is just the meaning I want to tell to the world.

By the way, if you are wandering what does it mean, the word was made up from two words in the "tarasco" dialect (Mexico) 
Kua=Eat
Zes=Well
So, the word would be something like "eat well" 

Once again, thank you for your help.


----------



## opjeshke

it doesn't exist in Albanian: it might be "kauzes" that means "cause" in English, it is not written correctly


----------

